# Heavenlys RS Focus.



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Just thought id update you on my RS now im near completion on it.










Brakes as i mentioned a while ago are all done in Panther black and Ultimate green and now fitted










The car is still wearing Celeste and ive now gone to stage 4 (400bhp) with Autotech software written in Sweden and installed by TMS my tuner. The car has uprated 650cc injectors and is now pushing out between 399.5 bhp and 408 bhp and happily as the mapping is so well done and progressive im not suffering with traction/torque steer etc. With my old maps written by collins performance and superchips it was dreadful but am really pleased the car is finally as it should be.










The spec is now 400bhp with Pace Intercooler and 650cc injectors , full milltek and sitting on kw coilovers and Ap Racing brakes.

This month is also the farewell to maxpower magazine and the last issue is in the shops. Not everyones cup of tea i know but ive grown up with the magazine and it has a small place for me since reading issue 1.
Its been a platform for a few people to move onto better things For example- Jonny Smith (Fifth Gear), Vicki Butler-Henderson (Top Gear and Fifth Gear), Bill Thomas (Top Gear Mag associate editor), Nick Trott (Evo editor), Ben Barry (Car associate editor), Greg Emerson (founder of PVW/PBMW, now in the US running Euro Tuner), Hans Seeberg (F1 editor), Jon 'Proby' Walsh (ex Mercedes and Kia PR) all been there and done it before moving on.
The guys at Max were good enough to give me a small section in the mag for Celeste which i think is really nice and im pleased to be in the final issue.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning as ever Marc :thumb:


----------



## mick2010 (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks really well, nice engine upgrades as well. That last edition of Max Power is definitely one to frame and hang up :thumb: Nice one.


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

All i can say is wow !


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea ironically the very first edition sported a purple Dimma 205gti so it was only fitting to have the same car leaving in a trail of flames.


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

looking awesome as usual marc!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats on getting in the mag of your childhood  

I've got my copy  stupidly left it in the car tonight...


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Cars looking mint :thumb: Nice smooth power curve there too! looks like a very good map, what's your boost curve like? 

Shame about Max Power it was my first read that got me properly hooked on modifiying cars, and probably the first step to how I ended up detailing for a living. It will be missed.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

awesome car

shame about max power, although ive only bought the odd mag over the last few years it was the mag that got me started in cars! think il have to go and buy the last issue.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

The biggest problem was support from Bauer media i believe , everybody has their opinions of Maxpower but for me everyone will have read it at some stage and its still a sad day when a talented crew of guys lose their jobs because a publishing house dont support something they own , Bauer Media have lost something which is a shame.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

The RS looks stunning, nice touch with the brake calipers - very tasteful  That map looks rather nice too. You must be very happy indeed!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

lovely looking motor:thumb:


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice looking RS, more pics please?

Seen another green one with black wheels and black bonnet vents which works.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Anymore pics of the finished product Marc?

Car looks great.

List of Modifications ect...?


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

good work matey!


----------



## saxmaster (Jun 15, 2008)

gourgeous , simply gourgeous


----------



## Scouse (Jul 29, 2010)

I went to see about buying one of these when they were due out...............couldn't get the price down enough to afford one, so bought the next best thing. My Escort RS Cosworth Monte number 38.  Running Dark greens and stage 3 :lol:


Seen a few of your colour around and they are an awesome bit of kit. :thumb: Went to FF last year and got to see the RS500 close up...................now that's the one for me next!!! *kneeling down, praying!* 




Scouse.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice touches and a smooth graph up to the 400bhp marc,you must be pleased its were you now want it to be,ap's look superb,

my only issue with it is ......it could be a bit shinier

No seriously ,very cool car and prefer it to your old 'burg,well done:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice look RS marc


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice one Marc stunning as per usual!
I brought the last issue few days ago was reading and shouted oOoOo look its Marc! Well done for getting mentioned and its a great advert for yourself and your wax, 
Fair play buddy will hopefully see you at the ford shows this year.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Focus looks great mate.
Nice power and brakes look really good.

cheers


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words , i dont really have any upto date photos although i have some shoots planned..

These are a few photos i may have already posted elsewhere


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

love it.. thats all iv got to say


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

What a great colour... fantastic car - Enjoy :O)


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

congrats. amazing car


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Phwoooooooar


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

27 mpg is good, nice green LED's, think i prefer the brakes ford racing blue.


----------



## spida_singh (Jan 1, 2010)

I remember hearing this car on the dyno when i had my SRI mapped last year, sounded awesome!!! Even took a small vid on my N97, the room doors were closed, and you could still hear the exhaust notes so nocely through it! Very nicely done Marc! Must be loving it, how well does it get the power down? The map look very smooth and progressive, lot better to handle than having too much too soon IMO.......whats next then...haha


----------



## cheeks (Aug 26, 2010)

ABSOLUTLY STUNNING! if only i didnt have to spend my money on a kiddie carrier:lol: love the car, love the colour, nice mods, im jealous lol! really nice mate.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Lovely car! I only wish I had the time to keep my 'ol girl like that! Congrats!


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Looking good dude, like what you've done with it


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Beautiful A mate of mine had White RS at the standard 300bhp and that was enough to make me all excited and nearly wee myself a little bit. Bet its a fun bit of kit to drive, By far the cleanest green RS ive seen.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice Marc, my dream car. One day I must own a UG mk2 Focus RS, such a shame now there changing the Focus again.



Griff.. said:


> 27 mpg is good, nice green LED's, think i prefer the brakes ford racing blue.


Don't think they were a Ford colour, I believe they were the standard AP colours.


----------



## chris_arctic300 (Nov 10, 2009)

You know what I think of it marc, I want it


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

That is absolutely lovely. Really really nice. You must be chuffed


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome motor


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Is there a post like you VXR posts?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Stunning Marc, absolutely gorgeous colour.

Are the headlights tinted? And also what kind of paint is on the brakes, VHT?


----------



## SRI Chris (Feb 5, 2010)

very nice thanks for posting :thumb:

from sri chris


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looking smart there fella


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice little section in this months Fast Ford and one of my customers Swissvax treated RS500,s front cover aswell


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

nice one mark:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice one marc, best car in that issue


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

E15WAX isnt looking too good now...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Jeez!! :doublesho Hope you're okay buddy? What happened?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I sold it Mark and sadly he wrote it off , luckily for him and his passengers he survived , nasty accident. Pleased they were ok, just another car but was a little sad to see it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Blooooooody hell! 

What happened? Span it I assume? I've never seen alloys broken like that!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ahh I see - I must have missed the update about that bit  Still, never a nice to see something you've spent so much time, effort and money on get trashed!! 

Must have been some pretty hefty inpact to shatter the alloys like that!! 

Looks salvagable, but still a damn shame to see it looking like that


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Bit of polish and she'll be right! :tumbleweed:

Glad to hear all passengers and driver were okay though, cars can be replaced after all.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

He is obviously very upset but the facts were driving to airport on the M8 in heavy rain with passengers and sadly lost control of the car and the rest is unsure but obviously not nice from the photos... His family rightly were not concerned about the car just that their son was fine which is the main thing...
It is a shame , i put hours into it an cherished it probably why i sold it because it became an ornament and i never got to drive it.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Metal is replaceable so glad the folks were ok.

Sad to see a lovely car smashed up though


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Glad he's ok, that isn't nice to see. On the m8? Didn't realise the car was up in Scotland.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Glad he's ok, that isn't nice to see. On the m8? Didn't realise the car was up in Scotland.


Yep hes a good lad , drove it home and popped into chemguys to pick up some bits :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats awesome Marc!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Jeeeze thats a mess. Sorry to see that


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ouch!! nasty!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> Thats awesome Marc!


Everyone is vetted when they buy a car of mine , if they dont know the typical aspherical height of a bead after 3 weeks the cars not going to them


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Ouch a sad end to an outstanding car that you put a lot of time into Marc.

That said its only a car regardless of type or spec sheet and its good news all walked away unhurt.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

what car you getting next marc ?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Undecided to be honest....


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

When did it happen Marc?

Same car i'm guessing...


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I suspect that the car had more talent than the driver :lol:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW..it is gutting though!.. both for the mag and for the car and owners!... the lad who bought my sierra cozzie had it 2 nights before it was stolen then found 3 days later burnt out!.. bloody car made me bankrupt 9 yrs ago!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

what was the colour of the alloys Marc they do look(read did) nice...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

iirc they were a one off shade of anthracite Ronnie...
nearly cried when i saw these pics on facebook the other day


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Rollo they were a dark shadow chrome with dark inners , c5 and a few layers of CrystalRock 










and me callipers


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

This was after i treated them...


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning looking to see about colours for the rover wheels and always loved them.. thans to OAC she's gonna have to stay a while longer lol!! just glad everyone got out of her.. it does look fixable or is it terminal?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nah i think terminal mate.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

bugger... not good some serious stripping needed b4 the insurance man takes her no point letting the AP's go to waste lol!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

OMG what a mess glad you and your family are not hurt , was one awsome car and hopefully will be again or another to replace it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

was'nt marc driving - new owner was.....


----------



## MattTurton (Dec 18, 2012)

Quality car. Have you got the thread from the start?


----------

